# Sattelstütze knackt...



## roadruner80 (13. April 2010)

Schönen guten Tag wünsch ich... 

Ich fahre ein CUBE Reaction BJ: 2007 und habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich eine andere Sattelstütze verwende als die serienmäßig verbaute RITCHEY PRO, dann hat dies zu Folge, dass die neue Stütze Knackgeräusche von sich gibt.
Folgende Stützen habe ich bereits ausprobiert und bei beiden trat das selbe Phänomen auf:
-Thomson elite
-Ritchey Pro (Modelljahr 2010)

Wenn ich meine "alte Stütze" verwende knackt es so gut wie nie!
Folgende Sachen wurden bei den neuen Stützen ohne Erfolg probiert:
-Verwendung von weißem Shimano Montagefett
-Verwendung von Dynamics Carbon- und Alumontagepaste
-Kauf einer neuen Sattelklemme
-Säuberung der Stütze und des Sattelrohrs

Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter...  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da evtl. weiterhelfen.

PS: Rahmen wurde auf evtl. Risse schon abgesucht und ich ziehe die Schraube der Sattelklemme nach Vorschrift mit max 6NM an.


----------



## scylla (13. April 2010)

Hast du schon mal versucht, die Sattelklemmung zu säubern und zu fetten (vor allem die Schrauben und Gewinde)? Wenn bei mir was an der Sattelstütze knackt kommt es immer von der Klemmung des Sattels, nicht von der Klemmung der Stütze im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (13. April 2010)

Sind die "neuen" Stützen gleich lang oder sind diese kürzer? Ich hatte auch schon mal so einen Problemfall. Die neue Stütze war nur 1cm kürzer wie die alte und hat nach montage geknackt. Die selbe Stütze dann länger und kein Knacken mehr.


----------



## roadruner80 (13. April 2010)

Also die Stützen waren bis jetzt immer gleich lang, oder länger.


----------



## SchrottRox (13. April 2010)

Hm, bei mir "knackt" es nicht seit ich die neue Stütze (CB Joplin) dran habe, sondern es "knarzt" - habe auch schon einige der angesprochenen Dinge ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg.

Ich vermute mittlerweile auch, dass die Sattelklemmung das Übel verursacht


----------



## roadruner80 (13. April 2010)

Geknarzt hat bei nur mir die THOMSON. Die anderen Knacken alle... 
Es ist zum Mäusemelken!!!


----------



## scylla (13. April 2010)

Noch eine andere Idee: guck dir mal die Klemmschienen an deinem Sattel an. Sind die noch perfekt rund, oder haben die Riefen/Quetschstellen/andere Verformungen...?


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. April 2010)

Bei mir das gleiche Thema. Sauber machen, leicht fetten der Klemmschienen und Sattel neu drauf. Gewinde fette ich nicht, das soll ja fest sitzen. Nach paar Tagen knarzt es wieder (ohne Dreck) und nachziehen.
Befüchte langsam, irgendwann drehe ich die Schraube ab und hab ein Problem am Hals.

Passt zwar nicht zum Threadtitel, aber wieviel Seitenspiel ist eigentlich normal, hab den Eindruck, das wird immer mehr!?


----------



## norman68 (23. April 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche Thema. Sauber machen, leicht fetten der Klemmschienen und Sattel neu drauf. Gewinde fette ich nicht, das soll ja fest sitzen. Nach paar Tagen knarzt es wieder (ohne Dreck) und nachziehen.
> Befüchte langsam, irgendwann drehe ich die Schraube ab und hab ein Problem am Hals.
> 
> Passt zwar nicht zum Threadtitel, aber wieviel Seitenspiel ist eigentlich normal, hab den Eindruck, das wird immer mehr!?



Ist doch klar der Sattel un die Sattelklemung der Stütze passen ja nicht zueinander weis doch hier jeder.
























Hast deienen Fehler selber schon erkannt? Wenn nicht überleg mal vielleicht kommst selber noch drauf.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. April 2010)

Na ich wusste es nicht, Mr. Allwissend. Deine Borniertheit manchmal geht mir dermaßen auf die Nüsse, Norma.


----------



## Grandfather (23. April 2010)

Was passiert, wenn Du die Klemmschraube mal nur mit 5 NM anziehst ?? Rutscht die Stütze dann schon ? Bei meiner Stadtschlampe hat das seinerzeit geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (24. April 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Na ich wusste es nicht, Mr. Allwissend. Deine Borniertheit manchmal geht mir dermaßen auf die Nüsse, Norma.



Schön für dich Ferkel Ich bin nicht Mr. Allwissend sonst hätte ich ohne deine fehlenden Infos ja Helfen können. Mag sein das du so was kannst ich kann es nicht. Ich wollte nur Wissen was du für eine Stütze hast und welchen Sattel dazu. Denn ohne Infos gibt es nun mal sehr schwer hilfreiche Antworten. Aber da du ja einen dann nur blöd anmachst wenn man dir Helfen will wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass in deinem weiteren Leben


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. April 2010)

Genau, dann flutscht sie fast durch und verdreht sich. Hatte vor der ersten Fahrt auch nicht so fest angezogen mit der Folge, daß auf der Fahrt sich die Nase des Sattels permanent hochdrehte, ein zweifelhaftes Vergnügen


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. April 2010)

Du wolltest was wissen, welche Stütze und Sattel ich habe?
Lies Dir Deinen Post nochmal durch.

Das Schienen des Sattels sitzen übrigens genau in der Aufnahme der Seatpost.


----------



## Rockside (24. April 2010)

Wenn die original Stütze nicht knackt, aber die anderen schon, könnte es vielleicht sein, daß die anderen Stützen ein geringfügig anderes Mass am Durchmesser haben?

Ein andere Sache wäre vielleicht mal auszuprobieren:
nimm mal einen langen Schraubenzieher oder sowas ähnliches und bringe mal etwas Schmierfett in das offene Sattelrohr des Rahmens ein. Und zwar rundherum an die Stelle, wo die leicht eingefettete Sattelstütze im Rohr endet bei der Länge wie du's zum fahren brauchst. Wenn du nur die Stütze selbst einfettest, dann kann sich das Fett beim einschieben der Stütze abreiben, was dann nicht mehr soviel oder gar nichts mehr an Schmierung bringt.
An meinem Bike jedenfalls war das genau die Lösung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. April 2010)

Hab den Grund gefunden und in einem anderen Joplin-(Problem)-Thread bestätigt bekommen. Durchs Anziehen haben sich die Klemmungen auseinandergebogen. Inzwischen ist das Problem so ausgedehnt, daß bei Belastung des Sattels dieser gleich aus der Stütze flutscht.
Ich suche mal den Kontakt mit CB, entweder direkt oder über Cosmic Sports. Letzteres lässt mir jetzt schon die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen..


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Mai 2010)

Bekomme von Cosmic jetzt die verstärkten Klammern als Ersatz, hoffe das Prob ist damit erledigt. Die Dinger scheinen ja bisher zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (4. Mai 2010)

Edit: doch per PN...


----------



## roadruner80 (13. Mai 2010)

KNACKEN ist eliminiert!!! ​
Hab jetzt wirklich alles durchprobiert, d. h. verschiedenes Fett, verschiedene Stützen, usw. usw. ...
Die Lösung des Problems lag darin, dass ich ganz einfach nur sehr wenig Fett (Universal-Fett von BIONICON) verwenden musste und das Sattelrohr total sauber sein muss! Mit dem Fett habe ich die Stütze dünn eingerieben und anschließend das überschüssige Fett abgewischt. Reinstecken und das wars!
Hab mir jetzt eine SYNTACE P6 (Alu) gekauft und sie macht keinerlei Geräusche - welch ein SEGEN!!!


----------



## S.D. (13. Mai 2010)

Dein Bike ist übrigens ein Reaction 2006. Ab 2007 waren die RFR-Stützen verbaut.

Gruß


----------



## Svartaperlan (26. Juni 2020)

Ich hänge mich hier mal rein.
Meine Stütze knackt auch fürchterlich. Habe ein Specialized Epic HT Rahmen mit eine PRC SP2 Stütze. Dynamics Carbonpaste bringt genau ga nix. Trocken geht auch nich. Habe Haarlack ausprobiert, siehe da, RUHE. leider nur genau zwei Ausfahrten und es geht von vorne los 
Hat jemand noch eine Alternative Idee? Bei der Carbonpaste hab ich den Eindruck das die Partikel einfach zu groß sind.


----------



## Copcar (9. Juni 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier mal rein.
> Meine Stütze knackt auch fürchterlich. Habe ein Specialized Epic HT Rahmen mit eine PRC SP2 Stütze. Dynamics Carbonpaste bringt genau ga nix. Trocken geht auch nich. Habe Haarlack ausprobiert, siehe da, RUHE. leider nur genau zwei Ausfahrten und es geht von vorne los
> Hat jemand noch eine Alternative Idee? Bei der Carbonpaste hab ich den Eindruck das die Partikel einfach zu groß sind.



Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?
Ich habe mein Cube Reactuon GTC SL mit einer Canyon VCLS 2.0 S15 ausgestattet. Super Komfort aber es es knackt halt ab und zu 🤔😒


----------



## Svartaperlan (10. Juni 2021)

Ja, habe die neuere Paste von Dynamics verwendet. Diese ist rot, meine alte war weiß. Die Partikel der roten scheinen etwas kleiner zu sein. Habe diese dann mit dem Pinsel im Sattelrohr aufgetragen, da ich den Eindruck hatte das die Paste durch die Passung Stütze-Rohr nach oben geschoben wird und im unteren Bereich nicht ausreichend viel bleibt. 
Seit dem habe ich endlich Ruhe.


----------



## Copcar (10. Juni 2021)

Na, das hört sich doch nach einer praktikablen Lösung an. Wenn es bei meinem mtb nicht besser wird (wie denn auch, von alleine?!) werde ich das auch mal machen. 
danke! 👍


----------



## Black-Under (11. Juni 2021)

Copcar schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich doch nach einer praktikablen Lösung an. Wenn es bei meinem mtb nicht besser wird (wie denn auch, von alleine?!) werde ich das auch mal machen.
> danke! 👍


Was bei mir schon mal geholfen hat, war alles penibel mit Bremsenreiniger sauber machen und dann die Stütze mit WD40 einsprühen vor dem Montieren.


----------



## Copcar (11. Juni 2021)

Was hast du denn von WD40 genommen? Die haben ja zig unterschiedliche Produkte?!


----------



## Black-Under (11. Juni 2021)

Copcar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn von WD40 genommen? Die haben ja zig unterschiedliche Produkte?!


Das Standard Multifunktionsöl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Copcar (11. Juni 2021)

Ich dachte, dass die Verwendung von Carbon Montagepaste genau das Gegenteil von Öl bewirken soll: eine höhere Reibung zwischen den Bauteilen? 🤔
Ist das Multifunktionsöl kontraproduktiv?


----------



## Black-Under (11. Juni 2021)

Copcar schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die Verwendung von Carbon Montagepaste genau das Gegenteil von Öl bewirken soll: eine höhere Reibung zwischen den Bauteilen? 🤔
> Ist das Multifunktionsöl kontraproduktiv?


WD40 hat für diesen Fall die gute Eigenschaft, dass es alles ist nur kein guter Schmierstoff.
Hauptbestandteil ist Petrolether der verfliegt vollständig, das in geringen Mengen dann noch vorhandene Mineralöl schmiert nicht wirklich. Also die Sattelstütze war fest.

Allerdings muss man dazusagen, dass sich die Rezeptur von WD40 ständig ändert und die Dose schon was älter war. Ob das mit dem aktuellen noch funktioniert kann man nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Copcar (11. Juni 2021)

Oki. Werde mal einen Tipp nach dem anderen ausprobieren. Mal schauen, mit welchem ich am Ende Erfolg haben werde 🧐😁


----------



## Black-Under (11. Juni 2021)

Copcar schrieb:


> Oki. Werde mal einen Tipp nach dem anderen ausprobieren. Mal schauen, mit welchem ich am Ende Erfolg haben werde 🧐😁


Unbedingt berichten.


----------

